# Caribbean suggestions



## Lauraine (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm interested in exchanging into the Caribbean next summer. I have access to both RCI and II. Island doesn't matter as much as location and convenience. I would like to be within walking distance to restaurants,shopping, and a nice beach. Do not want to have to rent a car. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Anne S (Jun 16, 2012)

Lauraine said:


> I'm interested in exchanging into the Caribbean next summer. I have access to both RCI and II. Island doesn't matter as much as location and convenience. I would like to be within walking distance to restaurants,shopping, and a nice beach. Do not want to have to rent a car. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks



I would suggest Aruba, especially the high-rise area. Gorgeous beach, and within walking distance to restaurants and shopping. And if you want to go to town, the bus is easy and cheap.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 16, 2012)

+1 for Aruba.  But also st maarten and Dominican republic.  These have the most resorts and thus the best chance.


----------



## channimal (Jun 16, 2012)

If your first trip to the Caribbean, I'd also recommend Aruba.  Lots of great exchanges available.. if kids you can look at Marriott Surf Club or Playa Linda or Costa Linda.. all are great choices and have awesome beaches.


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 16, 2012)

I would also suggest Aruba and of the resorts mentioned, Playa Linda which is right on the beach probably offers the greatest walkability to shopping and restaurants in the high rise area. And it's next to the Aromi d'Italia where they serve the best gelato in Aruba!


----------



## Anne S (Jun 16, 2012)

St. Maarten would be my second choice. It has a lot of resorts, but not all are within walking distance of shopping, restaurants and a nice beach. Also, a car is more of a necessity in St. Maarten, as opposed to Aruba.

The Dominican Republic also has a lot of resorts and availability, but most of those are all-inclusives.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 16, 2012)

Add another vote for Aruba, with St. Maartin second.  We went to the DR and wouldn't go back.

Just for what it's worth.


----------



## fillde (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't forget about Harborside in the Bahamas which probably is a shorter trip for you than Aruba.





Go Gators!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Aruba fits what your looking for.


----------



## akp (Jun 16, 2012)

*Another Aruba vote*

I just returned from our first trip to Aruba (me, husband, 3 school aged kids).  The only thing that would have made our trip better is if we were in the high rise area (Playa Linda, Occidental, etc.)

Marriotts would be nice, too, tho Playa Linda is better located for walks to restaurants and shops. 

Beautiful water, calm surf, relaxed vibe...very nice!

(but also, very hot and very windy!)


----------



## Larry (Jun 16, 2012)

Anne S said:


> St. Maarten would be my second choice. It has a lot of resorts, but not all are within walking distance of shopping, restaurants and a nice beach. Also, a car is more of a necessity in St. Maarten, as opposed to Aruba.
> 
> The Dominican Republic also has a lot of resorts and availability, but most of those are all-inclusives.



Pretty much agree with everything you said. OP requested great beaches within walking distance of shopping and restaurants and does not want to rent a car. 

St. Maarten definitely requires a car as all of the timeshares are far from the best beaches that you would want to ge to as well as the best restaurants and shopping on either the Dutch or French side of the island.

Aruba has great publc transportation and if you can get Palm Beach or Eagle beach many shops and restaurants are within walking distance or a short bus ride away.


----------



## Lauraine (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. I had wanted to go to Aruba for years but let a friend's negative experience sway me. I'm thinking I will give it a try. Thanks again!!!


----------



## legalfee (Jun 28, 2012)

Aruba is nice but I'll put in a plug for St Thomas. Five star restaurants, shopping, and some of the best beaches in the world. St. John and the BVI a short distance away. And you're in the US if something goes wrong.


----------



## normab (Jun 28, 2012)

It depends on what you want to do. Each island has it's pros and cons.

We recommend in the following preference order:

Sint Maarten
Saint Thomas
Grand Cayman
Aruba

Maybe you need to vist several islands and see which you like best?  

Norma


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2012)

Normab - you and I think alike! Those are our top 4 islands too! The only difference is that I would flip it around with Aruba, Grand Cayman at top followed by St Thomas and St Maarten. 

I think one of the reasons that everyone is focusing on Aruba is that the original poster wants easy transportation, access to restaurants which makes it such a great choice. One fun thing about Grand Cayman is the fact that they have SUVs/Vans that operate regularly on the island as public transportation. When you are walking down the street, they honk their horns to see if you want a ride. We're usually the "let's take a cab type" but this was a fun and cheap alternative. And "cheap" is not a word I would use much in Grand Cayman. We hopped on one after a dolphin/turtle excursion and it was just a couple bucks and it was very clean and comfortable. I wish every island had this option.


----------



## Larry (Jun 28, 2012)

Weimaraner said:


> Normab - you and I think alike! Those are our top 4 islands too! The only difference is that I would flip it around with Aruba, Grand Cayman at top followed by St Thomas and St Maarten.
> 
> I think one of the reasons that everyone is focusing on Aruba is that the original poster wants easy transportation, access to restaurants which makes it such a great choice. One fun thing about Grand Cayman is the fact that they have SUVs/Vans that operate regularly on the island as public transportation. When you are walking down the street, they honk their horns to see if you want a ride. We're usually the "let's take a cab type" but this was a fun and cheap alternative. And "cheap" is not a word I would use much in Grand Cayman. We hopped on one after a dolphin/turtle excursion and it was just a couple bucks and it was very clean and comfortable. I wish every island had this option.



That is why I recommended Aruba since a car is not required. I have been to Aruba several times and although a car can be convenient it is certainly not necessary.

I would never go to St. Marteen without a car unless you just want to stay at your resort and vedge out. St, Marteen is a beautiful island with lots of great beaches and restaurants that you will need a car to get to. In addition St. Marteen has the worst traffic of any Island I have ever been to, especially if you get stuck at a draw bridge.

The only time I was in Grand Cayman we stayed on the east end at Morritt's Grand and again a car was necessary to  get around. If you stay on seven mile beach you probably don't need a car.

We have never been to St. Thomas and would love to go but only if we can get the Marriott timeshare on an exchange.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes to clarify - we stayed on 7 mile beach in Grand Cayman so if someone chooses Reef/Morritt's, relying on the public transportation may not be a great idea. St Thomas we relied on cabs and St Maarten we stayed at Oyster Bay Resort which is distant but did offer some fun daily bus trips to downtown, beaches etc. 

Larry - if you get an exchange to Marriott Frenchman's Reef you will definitely love it. I enjoyed watching cruise ships pass on by from our balcony and using the spa/pool at the neighboring Frenchman's Cove. Gorgeous!


----------



## silverfox82 (Jun 28, 2012)

Speaking of just Aruba, the Palm Beach area (aka, the high rise area) is growing steadily with shops and restaurants making a car unnecessary however I must take exception with the beach being "beautiful". It is often crowded, the sand is hard and certain stretches of the bottom are slimy with an unpleasant odor. The hotels have various systems for guests to obtain a palapa which includes standing in line at an ungodly hour of the morning or paying (bribing?) the beach boys. We stay on Eagle beach (low rise area) and either walk, bus or drive to Palm beach for food and entertainment and get the best of both worlds. Palm beach lovers will take exception to my opinion but there is really no comparison between Palm and Eagle as far as the actual beach goes.


----------



## Anne S (Jun 29, 2012)

Silverfox, I also prefer the low rise area, and personally think that my "house" beach at the Aruba Beach Club is the best on the island, but the OP wanted the convenience of restaurants and shops within walking distance. The low rise area has some restaurants within walking distance, but not much shopping or night life to speak of.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jun 29, 2012)

My reply was taking that into consideration, just wanted them to be aware that not everyone thinks Palm Beach is wonderful as a beach but it's gets better every years as a food, shopping and entertainment area. It's the new O'stead but I wouldn't swim in town either.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd say Aruba too, given the criteria on your list.  It's other advantage is that it's less likely to see hurricanes and your travel time, summer, is part of hurricane season in the Caribbean.  I'd also say Aruba seems more Americanized than some of the other islands so it can be a good first place to visit.


----------



## DKT (Jun 30, 2012)

silverfox82 said:


> Speaking of just Aruba, the Palm Beach area (aka, the high rise area) is growing steadily with shops and restaurants making a car unnecessary however I must take exception with the beach being "beautiful". It is often crowded, the sand is hard and certain stretches of the bottom are slimy with an unpleasant odor. The hotels have various systems for guests to obtain a palapa which includes standing in line at an ungodly hour of the morning or paying (bribing?) the beach boys. We stay on Eagle beach (low rise area) and either walk, bus or drive to Palm beach for food and entertainment and get the best of both worlds. Palm beach lovers will take exception to my opinion but there is really no comparison between Palm and Eagle as far as the actual beach goes.



We just returned from Aruba and I totally agree with your opinion on the beach, we probably will not go back.  But we did have a nice time and I did like being able to walk to the shopping and food.  That being said I do think this is a great place to go if you don't want to rent a car. There is alot of shopping and and places to eat, the OP just has to decide if they like the commercial atmosphere of the beach.


----------

